
Seeking partner for side project - emilioolivares
Hey HN! I launched flipmeme.com a couple of years ago. It&#x27;s a fun side project which really helped my learn Django and Python. I haven&#x27;t touched it in a while, but it&#x27;s recently getting a lot of traffic (120k uniques per month). I&#x27;m not really good at design but I know that there is some potential here. Would anybody be interested in teaming up and taking this to the next level?
======
DatNiggaJ
If you're serious about a project, please get in touch with me. I lack
experience but I'm obsessive in my habits concerning research. I'm a fast
learner, I'm persistent, highly motivated and I've already started developing
a brand concerning Cyber Security, Program/Web Development and Research
analysis. I look forward to hearing from you.

~~~
madamelic
Not to be rude but I'd encourage you not to use that name on HN especially if
you are going to be seeking jobs.

I don't think it is against any rules but HN is a bit more professional-
oriented than Reddit.

------
altaweelali
I like your site. I was looking fore something like this. faved now!!

side note: is this something that you can monetize by displaying ads? or ads
companies won't let you display their ads since it is not your content? with
120k users that usually lurk on this kind of site for a while, it seems like a
good way to get some ad money from it.

~~~
emilioolivares
Thank you! It's very hard to monetize this at this point. The traffic is too
low. I would rather focus on growing it first before I start to think about
monetization.

------
gaminga2016
I would love to find a FE web guy. And soon a growth/marketing hacker (we have
a small 4-digit budget set aside for this)

This is a bingo-style/slot-machine/fantasy-sport type app.

We are currently using an online excel table as an MVP!!!

I can offer some help with js or by adding endpoints on the backend.

This is not an open source - we are very revenue and growth driven...

~~~
emilioolivares
Thanks so much. Do you have a MVP that is on the web that we can see?

------
jquip
Hey Emilio, It looks fun! I'm a python dev who likes to scale stuff.. Lets see
what we can do with this.

~~~
emilioolivares
Awesome, can you contact me via emilioolivares (at) flipmeme.com. Look forward
to chatting.

------
bittysdad
I'd be into this. I'm a design guy and I too have a side project I built years
ago which almost became the basis of a tv game show. I need a backend person.
Contact me and maybe we can work on some things.

~~~
gaminga2016
Hmm.. this sounds just just what I need

I am doing a bingo-style/slot-machine/fantasy-sport type app.

(Doing all the backend stuff. Using an online excel table as an MVP!!! ;( )

Interested in talking ?

------
Chris2048
Is there anywhere good for floating open-source project ideas? I have ideas,
but sometimes I:

a) could do with brainstorm for a good design

b) know of already similar projects, or better approaches

c) know of people wanting to collaborate

------
sd_sangit
I'm a masters student studying software engineering and into memes too.
Contact me on sangit.dhanani@sjsu.edu. I can help on any aspect of the
technology stack.

------
rlancer
I'm the CTO of www.collaborizm.com it helps you find collaborators for your
projects, would love to have your side project on there.

~~~
emilioolivares
Wow, very nice site. Thank you yes, what do I need to do to apply?

------
funfunfunction
I would be interested in helping out as well. What are your goals for the
project? Contact me.

~~~
emilioolivares
Please contact me via emilioolivares (at) flipmeme.com. Thanks!

------
joe563323
On a different topic, out of curiosity what algorithm do you use to generate
unique links.

~~~
emilioolivares
Hello Joe, I'm actually just using the names of the images off of Imgur. There
is a discussion on reddit of how this is done, you can find it here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/2yv4kq/al...](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/2yv4kq/algorithm_theory_how_are_links_for_imgur_and/)

------
abhiavana
Let's do it! Designer here

